# Schwinn DX Frame  what year?



## Schwinn lover (Oct 10, 2016)

Ok, I need help from the Schwinn Experts here.

I  bought this frame to build a Rat rod,,, cause it was pretty rough..

But the  serial number only had 5 numbers? F20663   Here are a few pictures of it.  Guessing  year 1949? 


 

 .


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 10, 2016)

Yup

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 10, 2016)

Yup, that it's  rough ,,, but was the year correct?


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 10, 2016)

What do the drop outs look like, are they prewar? You don't show them...
I believe that s/n was also used in late '40 and '41, with 5 #'s after the letter, maybe REC will weigh in.
Darcie


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes, it's a postwar 1949 frame. Kinda cool!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 10, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Yes, it's a postwar 1949 frame. Kinda cool!




The OP's serial only has 5 numbers and the last half of 48 the numbers went from 5 to 6 and in 51 it was a hodge podge mess with 5 and 6 digits. So this would not be a 1949 frame. Wonder if the F is actually an E. Looks pretty beat up at the bottom of the SN. I would say it's a Sept 48 if the F is actually an E.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes, It is definitely a F for the letter,,, I have some more pictures if it helps. And  rear dropouts face forward

The color looks  to be a Maroon red .


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok, Found more  pictures ,,, here they are


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 11, 2016)

Interesting....doesn't fit exactly in the s/n database, perhaps they didn't stamp the last digit.
Darcie


----------



## REC (Oct 11, 2016)

Schwinn lover said:


> Ok, Found more  pictures ,,, here they are View attachment 369249 View attachment 369250



Sent you a PM yesterday... Cool frame!
REC


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 12, 2016)

1
9
4
9


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks Everyone!  I will post some more pictures when this gets built,,, Found  a late model 1980's Worksman flyer with  heavy Duty wheels.
Hope I can buy it for a reasonable price.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 17, 2016)

I bought this worksman bike for $ 20 dollars,,, totally excited,,, here is a couple pictures


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 17, 2016)

I plan on using the wheels on the DX ,,but idk might just restore the worksman in Black & flip the bars &. Make it into a board tracker look?what you guys think?


----------



## REC (Oct 17, 2016)

And that, my friend, Is how you end up with three sheds, a trailer, and a bedroom full of bikes. The first one was easy.... and then they start to multiply.... like rabbits! (I think you have more already?)
REC


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 17, 2016)

SJ_BIKER said:


> 1
> 9
> 4
> 9




Please tell us how you came up with 1949. Did Schwinn delete the first number 0 during the first part of 49?


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 17, 2016)

Yes, absolutely,,, so far 7 straight bar 3 w/ motors , 4 peddle bikes ,, 6 cantilever types ,,, 2 Corvettes ,, 1 Typhoon , 1 Spitfire,, 1 Cruiser,, 1 Black phantom,,  all 26" & 2  24 " bikes to boot . Jeez I best get some therapy,,,


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 17, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Please tell us how you came up with 1949. Did Schwinn delete the first number 0 during the first part of 49?



per recycle.com
*1949*  F000100 - F31649
 F321358 - F364549
S312650 - S321357
G000100 - G003166
T001000 - T001217
Tdm F160598 - 163107
CT 5000 - 7408
WZ 3825 - 5986
S-10


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 17, 2016)

SJ_BIKER said:


> per recycle.com
> *1949*  F000100 - F31649
> F321358 - F364549
> S312650 - S321357
> ...




So the numbers just hopped all over going from 6 to 5 and then 6 digits? Someone sure messed up somewhere.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 24, 2017)

Well, Here is what is done so far,,, I call it   " OLD SCHOOL "   testing out the ride before I put on the rear fender


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 4, 2017)

Here is the rear fender finally on


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 4, 2017)

Schwinn lover said:


> View attachment 491077 Here is the rear fender finally on



Couple more pics!


----------

